

Go-style concurrency in C - xvirk
http://libmill.org/

======
buserror
Ohh I like that; look pretty nice, lightweight, the 'channels' look quite
handy. The only 'downside' I can think of is the lack of namespacing for the
function names and such.. I would have liked a co_* for coroutines, ch_* for
channels etc.. Of course that would break the 'Go' name mapping...

It's a bit sad to see that these sort of language extension constructs have to
be done with preprocessors hacks and stuff, while C11 had a chance of
seriously improving C, and instead added all kind of useless crud...

